# If you just purchased a BOL...



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm looking at buying property, just basic land, in the PNW. lets assume for the sake of argument that its completely unimproved. 

what would you do to make it a BOL? keep in mind, this has to be on a budget!

I'm looking at a couple hundred bucks just to drive there to do "work"

I'm thinking preposition 55gal water barrels. (buried)
preposition dozens of canned goods (buried)
preposition ammo, weaps (packed in cosmoline) and cleaning supplies.
preposition tools, lots and lots of tools. HF <3 
lets dispense with the preposition...
tents
60 lb vittles vault containers of rabbit food, dog food, cat food (as many as possible of each variety)
100 lbs of lead ingots and a respectable single stage press, plus a back up set of dies for .45, .40, and 9mm
gasoline.. preferably the cans to swap out that I'd bring with me there on building and resupply trips that I rotate the gas cans that way. 
a generator
solar panels + batteries
clothes
heirloom seeds
my wondermill jr (I'll buy the country living mill to have at my BOL)
a floor jack and a bottle jack, actually maybe 2 or 3 bottle jacks
tarps, lots and lots of tarps
chain. and a come-along 
rope lots and lots of rope
buckets of roofing tar (if SHTF I cant go get this, but i can waterproof stuff later if I already have this ready to go!)
batteries. lots and lots of batteries. AA, AAA, D, C, CA123


All of this gets buried and wherever possible, however possible, the non metallic items are separated so that some would-be thief with a metal detector doesn't find them.

OH SNAP!!!! how about burying a bunch of pieces of rebar all over the place? get a harbor freight pole digging augur and drop the metal in all over the place!!! happy hunting!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Dakine said:


> OH SNAP!!!! how about burying a bunch of pieces of rebar all over the place? get a harbor freight pole digging augur and drop the metal in all over the place!!! happy hunting!


Yup, if you are going to bury anything metal within metal detector depth, bury some scrap on top of it so that someone gives up digging, thinking they found the metal. Something old and rusty is best, preferably things that look hard to dig up.

:sssh:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

adding:

Books! lots and lots of books! I'll vac-seal them individually on the really important ones.

getting back to another recent thread, a little bit of love for people around me might go a long way:

how about some welding rods just because someone has a ranch and knows welding does NOT mean he's a "prepper" and buys things by the gross... maybe I can be a friend with supplies.

shopping dollar stores and goodwill... who cares, buy clothes by the lb. if you dont find someone who will wear it, use it as rags.

a couple boxes of barbed wire or concertina wire would be nice. 

comm's are KING! if you dont have comm's you dont have **** some radios are important.

BBQ propane tanks, a converter hose assembly and a Coleman camp stove.

poker chips, cards, board games


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

That's a lot of stuff for a couple hundred bucks. Let me know which store I can buy all that stuff for that price.. 

I think you are going to spend that couple hundred on the containers to bury all that stuff. Make sure you have a couple days and several pairs of gloves and lots of water. Better to rent a small backhoe for the day.
You got stuff for the animals, how about some MRE's for you. Without YOU there is no THEM....


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If you are going to bury that much stuff then your first purchase should be a couple dozen shovels!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> That's a lot of stuff for a couple hundred bucks. Let me know which store I can buy all that stuff for that price..
> 
> I think you are going to spend that couple hundred on the containers to bury all that stuff. Make sure you have a couple days and several pairs of gloves and lots of water. Better to rent a small backhoe for the day.
> You got stuff for the animals, how about some MRE's for you. Without YOU there is no THEM....


The couple hundred bucks is what it will cost me in gasoline each time I go there, each way.

I have canned goods right at the top of the list, although I dont mean them as spaghetti-O's, but stuff I've canned at home.

Yeah good containers will easily set me back quite a bit. I'll have to look into that too.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Hiwall, I was thinking maybe something like this? pop an augur hole every 6 inches or so and the dirt should way easier to dig out than just doing the entire thing with nothing but a shovel and pickaxes?






Looking through old threads on the forum about cache and found an interesting youtube. post #34 on this thread from a few years ago...
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/underground-containers-150/index4.html


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive used those augers on semi softer ground for post holes up here..they can be a challange to use on anything other than real soft non compacted, no rocks type deep dirt. Otherwise your better off renting a tractor or using a ol fashion post hole digger. Those machines hit a a rock or hard dirt n they are likely to throw the operator for a spin, break ribs n jack up arms...ive seen it...ive been thrown by them..big burly guys on the crews too. Kinda funny but they usually caused more frustration n pain than anything. The only time we'd bring one along is if it was in a area with real loose fluffy moist ground in the redwoods or meadow or field. 

Seriously..they will f___ you up mostly...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah a buddy of mine rented one and twisted his elbow and wrist badly when the cutting blade binded up on something and the torque spun him and his arms. He was in pain for months. with this thing being 1.5 hp I'm not sure if that's the same power, more power or less than what he was using.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh..what about using those big square thick plastic fish storage bins like the ones that are used in the harbor. They are sturdy hard plastic and are meant to hold fish..live or on ice so they wont leak...i bet you could pick some up real cheap too...next time i vo to the harbor ill take some pics of them...oh i mean to use to bury stuff in..


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The power augers can be brutal, that's for sure, they do work though and with a small bit in even soil or consistent clay it is not so bad. The bigger the bit of course, the more torque required. Even tree roots can cause big problems, sometimes worse than rocks.

We have dug countless holes over the years with a hand auger, in fact I still dug some this year, packing everything in on foot. Teenage child labour was always the preferred method around these parts.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooch said:


> Oh..what about using those big square thick plastic fish storage bins like the ones that are used in the harbor. They are sturdy hard plastic and are meant to hold fish..live or on ice so they wont leak...i bet you could pick some up real cheap too...next time i vo to the harbor ill take some pics of them...oh i mean to use to bury stuff in..


I'm not familiar with those containers, looking forward to the pic! Right now I'm thinking about 55gal barrels with the removable lids. Metal or plastic, could go either way, but probably will go plastic, no chance of rusting.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Ill get some pictures for sure then soon...plastic barrels would be great as well..after could be converted to rain barrels...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I would get the stuff ready and then rent a back hoe.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I would get the stuff ready and then rent a back hoe.


other than buying the land and then driving the stuff there, it's basically ready now. There are still some things I want to get, or things I have that I want duplicates of so that I can preposition some in my BOL but those aren't a problem.

I have operated forklifts and manlifts before, but never a backhoe, I guess there's a first time for everything...


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

If budget allows, id definately rent a backhoe. Take it slow n be careful on hill sides. Alternatively, when I was a kid we dug out a 10 foot deep swimming pool using a small rototiller to break up the dirt...


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

here is on style of the fish bin..


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok..here are some pictures...more to follow..








Bin with some water n trash in it..


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Bin with lid..see the lip if the lid comes all the way down the side about a inch or two so dirt n stuff would stay out..maybe not flooding water levels though..oh the second bin is stackable kind with lids..these are big bins too..lots of room for stuff


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I think these have something to do with crab..not sure but they are cages of heavy guage metal..there were tops you can attatch to them as well. They are sturdy cages that could house bunnies or other critters if set up right..


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Storage racks..put some shelf bottoms down n ya got cheap storage racks..ok.so these are parts of boats that were totaled in the tsumani damage we had to our harbor..there is alot of room inside n the hulls are thick metal. I know these have been sitting n rusting for 3 yeats now but a newer retired metal boat could be buried n modified as a bunker. She dont need to be seawprthy anymore to be useful right n already has living spaces..water tanks, systems like shower n toilet..storage..just a thought...


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Boat caves...dig a hole in the ground or hillside n shove a piece of boat into n rehab with natural materials figure out a opening /enterence /exitand stash..the metal is thick n sturdy. The one could bury half way to sorta make it look like a hill if the area had hills..little stash spot..or use as protection from weapons..stash a lookout spot for a person...


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Fun to brainstorm..these boat parts are big..the picyures dont really do it all justice but its nothing that cant be put on a flatbed rig n relocated. There are small mointains of stuff in the boneyards that theyd probably give away for free i bet..otherwise they have to pay for its removel..which im guessing is why alot is still here...the bins, racks n other stuff one could probably get real cheap. We have had about 2 seafood distrution companies in our harbor close shop..alot of this stufc was in one of the companies area. Im sure itd be cheaper for the companies to sell the inventory than move it or dump..fun to look n get ideas...if someone isnt to far from the ocean ..there could be some nice acquisitions for the cost of hauling only..might be worth it..


----------

